# I Like This Type Of Hip Hop, What Do You Like?



## AlternateEgo (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;CbYmbtCNewA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbYmbtCNewA[/video]


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 21, 2011)

Blaze it up feat. Sahri < is a great song!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2011)

you sir have violated youtubes policy on hate speech... rofffllmao........... mawhahahahahhahahahhahahahah... now, that shit is funnier than the video was............


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;IkR1I5gLIIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkR1I5gLIIY[/video]


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;enQsdbcMOiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enQsdbcMOiQ[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;o-ZRmJIlIcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-ZRmJIlIcE[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZnhjNzlJzPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhjNzlJzPg[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;W4KmdKlotAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4KmdKlotAQ[/video]


----------

